# Impossible d'éjecter mon Disque Dur Externe



## Au pied de la pomme (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai parcouru le forum en vain, même si j'ai bien trouvé un post similaire la solution proposée n'a pas résolu mon problème.

Je viens d'acheter un DD externe Lacie 500Go, il a parfaitement fonctionné pendant quelques semaines et depuis quelques jours il ne veut plus s'éjecter, ni en faisant CMD + E, ni avec l'utilitaire de disque que ce soit de mon Imac, ou d'autres Imac, impossible !

J'ai fais ce que j'avais lu sur un forum à savoir décocher ce qui l'était dans Préférences syst / Compte / ouverture : en vain !

Le message me dit qu'il est utilisé alors que toutes mes applis sont fermées et ne me propse que de forcer l'éjection.

Avez-vous une solution ?

D'avance merci beaucoup !


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Octobre 2011)

et ne me propose que de forcer l'éjection.

Qu'est ce que tu attends pour le faire.....cmd+alt====>esc     ça devrais fonctionner.
Mais avant tu peux vérifier et éventuellement réparer ton disque externe via "utilitaire de disque"


----------



## Au pied de la pomme (7 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour  ta réponse rapide mais...

- Je n'ai pas forcer l'éjection car il ne me propose que cette solution à chaque et je me dis que ce n'est sans doute pas bon pour mon DD à la longue et puis il fonctionnait très bien avant.

Quant à l'utilitaire de disque il me dit qu'il ne peut pas le réparer et me parle d'une erreur la 1407 si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Alors que faire ?


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Octobre 2011)

Il faut vivre dangereusement.  

Onyx !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2011)

Au pied de la pomme a dit:


> Quant à l'utilitaire de disque il me dit qu'il ne peut pas le réparer et me parle d'une erreur la 1407 si mes souvenirs sont bons.
> 
> Alors que faire ?



Bon, ben la seule chose à faire, c'est de monter le disque, sauvegarder tout ce que tu peux de son contenu (tant que tu le peux encore), puis de le reformater.


----------



## FlnY (11 Février 2014)

Par rapport à cette solution, j'ai également un problème similaire.

Cela fait trois fois que je formate mon DDE Seagate 1To et que je sauvegarde mes données et toujours le même problème : il remonte normalement, les transferts s'effectuent rapidement mais une fois que j'ai copié 50Go j'ai des erreurs du type " le fichier est utilisé" ou "impossible de lire/écrire le fichier - code d'erreur 36".

Serait-ce un mauvais bloc qui provoque ce genre d'erreur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

floune13 a dit:


> Par rapport à cette solution, j'ai également un problème similaire.
> 
> Cela fait trois fois que je formate mon DDE Seagate 1To et que je sauvegarde mes données et toujours le même problème : il remonte normalement, les transferts s'effectuent rapidement mais une fois que j'ai copié 50Go j'ai des erreurs du type " le fichier est utilisé" ou "impossible de lire/écrire le fichier - code d'erreur 36".
> 
> Serait-ce un mauvais bloc qui provoque ce genre d'erreur ?



Euh  Là, non, sauf si ça t'arrive toujours avec le même fichier et pas avec d'autres, mais si ça le fait avec n'importe quel fichier, alors c'est autre chose. Cela dit, avec ce code d'erreur, en général, ça n'est pas la destination, le problème, mais la source, en principe !


----------



## FlnY (11 Février 2014)

Il semblerait que le problème vienne bien de ce disque dur car je suis en train de le scanner avec drive genius et il y a déjà 47 bad blocks  après seulement 3,45 de scan effectué.
La source est le disque dur interne de mon MBP 13" retina qui a trois semaine . Cela m'embêterait qu'il soit défectueux


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2014)

floune13 a dit:


> Il semblerait que le problème vienne bien de ce disque dur car je suis en train de le scanner avec drive genius et il y a déjà 47 bad blocks  après seulement 3,45 de scan effectué.
> La source est le disque dur interne de mon MBP 13" retina qui a trois semaine . Cela m'embêterait qu'il soit défectueux



C'est curieux, d'habitude, c'est après coup qu'on s'en aperçoit, quand on essaie de relire le fichier, pas au moment de la copie. Cela dit, déjà 47 blocs défectueux, tu risques d'en avoir des centaines voire plus à la fin du scan, je doute qu'il puisse faire autant de "markbad".


----------



## FlnY (12 Février 2014)

À ton avis, est ce qu'il possible de récupérer le disque quand on voit autant de blocs défectueux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2014)

floune13 a dit:


> À ton avis, est ce qu'il possible de récupérer le disque quand on voit autant de blocs défectueux ?



Ça dépend du total au final, mais vu ce que tu nous as dit, je le pense bon pour la casse.


----------



## FlnY (12 Février 2014)

C'est bien ce que je pensais aussi. Je pense que je vais arrêter la marque Iomega car c'est le troisième DDE qui rend l'âme en l'espace de 3 ans alors que mon western digital est toujours en vie après 5 ans. Sachant que je fais très attention à mes DD


----------

